# Sasquatch pieces



## L0veshr00mz72 (Apr 10, 2017)

View media item 87View media item 87


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

L0veshr00mz72 said:


> View media item 87View media item 87


Lol. Looks like a deer jaw bone


----------

